# Caribbean Vacations Forums > General Discussion >  >  Montserrat

## MartinS

If anyone has any information on Montserrat I would appreciate you sharing. I am considering a trip there next year. I may have been there, back in early 90's, for a day. I'm considering it for photography, and solitude. 
Thanks

----------


## Dennis

It's quite the hot spot…

----------


## MartinS

I think I was there in 93 or 94,,, just for a day off a sailboat trip... I'm thinking of taking a few days before/after June in SBH and look around somewhere else down there. I haven't found much of a way to get there from SBH or SXM, just a Ferry from Antigua.....

----------


## noel

I think the island might be closed to visitors, or at least it was last year.  I also think there are day tours and helicoptor tours from Antigua.
Good luck!  We'd love to see Montserrat too.

----------


## KevinS

There are flights from Antigua, as well as ferries.  Winair used to fly there, but that service has been discontinued.

----------


## MartinS

looking at the travel is taking the fun out of it for sure... anyone been there in the last year?

----------


## JEK

Some news



Posted: Monday 11 November, 2013 at 2:31 PM
Montserrat police seize more than 8000 marijuana seedlings
   news home  |   view comments  |   post a comment  |   print article  |   save article  |   add to favorites  |   email a friend  |   report a typo  |   send us feedback  |   letter to the editor	


 Montserrat News 
Press Release	
Comments    1	Recommend    3
NEWS SPONSORED BY: Phinedelles ( Tel: 869-465-2599 / 869-662-0079 )
BRADES, Montserrat, November 11th, 2013 – The Royal Montserrat Police Service (RMPS) continued their marijuana eradication project into the weekend which resulted in the discovery and seizure of 8636 seedling plants. 

According to Deputy Commissioner Bradley Siddell, these numbers confirm that Montserrat has the capacity to sustain a vibrant illegal marijuana cultivation enterprise. The RMPS will continue to search and destroy these drug plantations.”


Last week, Siddell reported that 750 marijuana plants were discovered in the CARICOM Village of Lookout. An individual was taken into custody after being found with Cannabis Sativa.


Today, the senior police official said “Dexter Lewis of Look Out was met and a search of his person was carried out which revealed a quantity of Cannabis Sativa seeds. Lewis was arrested and a search warrant was executed on his premises on November 7, 2013 where another quantity of cannabis sativa seeds along with a portion of vegetable matter of the plant suspected to be cannabis sativa was found.

Lewis appeared before Magistrate Veronica Dorsette Hector on two charges of possession of cannabis sativa on November 8, 2013. He pleaded guilty to one count of possession of cannabis sativa and was fined $1500.00 in default 2 months imprisonment. The second count of possession was subsequently dismissed by Crown Counsel from the DPP’s office.”




1
  








Montserrat Sees Tourism Jump


November 9, 2013 | 6:00 am | Print



Tweet


Above: Montserrat


By the Caribbean Journal staff


Montserrat may be small, but the Caribbean island is showing serious improvement in its tourism sector this year.


Tourist stop-over arrivals were up 29 percent through June, according to data from the Caribbean Tourism Organization, with a total of 3,205 visitors in the first half of the year.


That was the largest jump of any Caribbean destination through the first half of the year, buoyed by an even strong summer, with a 38 percent increase.


Last year, the tiny island near Antigua received 7,310 stop-over arrivals, itself a 35.5 percent increase over 2011.


Still recovering from the impacts of a devastating volcano in 1995, Montserrat has been working to redevelop and cultivate its tourism industry.


It has a population of just over 5,100.

----------


## amyb

They seem to be cultivating more than just tourism.

----------


## MartinS

I hadn't heard about the bust,,,, guess I don't need to go there now. ..... I was going to give up cigars, start a pipe....

----------


## MartinS

WoW,,, $1500 dollar fine........ Here, you might never get out... If it grows that well down there, it could be an export savior for them.....

----------


## Peter NJ

http://www.statiatourism.com/

----------


## MartinS

Peter, I may get there one day.

----------

